# Supercar showdown: Bank holiday monday 25 august 2014



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

With just over a week to go, Beaulieu's 2014 Supercar Showdown is gearing up for an action packed show on Bank Holiday Monday, 25 August, when this popular event, now in its eighth year, will be welcoming the stallions of the supercar stable into the National Motor Museum's picturesque parkland for a day of full-throttle motoring action.








Two hundred high-performance supercars are booked in for the event including a Lamborghini Aventador, Alfa Romeo 8C, Ferrari 458 Speciale, Jaguar XJ220 S, McLaren 12C and a Bugatti Veyron. A number of car clubs and dealerships will also be in attendance, including the Ford UK Heritage collection, with their Ford Supervan, Porsche Club GB, Westover Group, Morgan Motor Co. Meridien Group and the Aston Martin and Lamborghini Owners' Clubs.

Watch as these incredible cars are put through their paces on the Demonstration Run, which revs into action twice during the day, at 12 noon and 2.30pm, to entertain the crowds. The Run is the most popular feature of the event, giving visitors a fantastic view of these stunning supercars thundering through the picturesque parklands surrounding the National Motor Museum. This year the cars will start underneath the iconic Dunlop Bridge, generously provided for the show by Dunlop UK.








Visitors will be able to vote for their favourite supercar in the People's Choice Award. Following the second Demonstration Run in the afternoon, the top seven supercars will take part in a cavalcade through the grounds to Palace House for the presentation ceremony, with the winner and two runners-up each receiving a Beaulieu Trophy and pack of Autoglym car cleaning products.

Snap-happy visitors are invited to enter the Supercar Showdown photography competition for the chance to win a family ticket to Beaulieu's Fireworks Spectacular on 1November. Visit www.beaulieu.co.uk/photo-competition for more information.

Supercar Showdown event tickets include entry to the whole Beaulieu attraction, featuring the National Motor Museum with two exciting new displays, the newly updated World of Top Gear and On Screen Cars exhibitions, Beaulieu Abbey and Palace House and gardens.

Advance tickets, available until the 24 August are £13 adult, £9 child and £37.50 for a family. Those visitors purchasing tickets on the day of the event will pay standard Beaulieu attraction admission rates.

The event opens to the public from 10am - make sure you get there early enough to find yourself a good viewing spot for the Demonstration Run!

For more information, visit www.beaulieuevents.co.uk or tweet @Beaulieu_Hants using #supercarshowdown


----------

